# Rods and low compression pistons



## fastdubonbbs (Jul 10, 2011)

My question is if anyone has done this and if so if i should get the domes and skirts coated or not. Also, what about going with the .5mm or 1mm bored over ones? Can i do that to get rid of the FSI oil consumption problem?

http://www.ctsturbo.com/cart/products/2_0T_FSI_JE_Piston_Rod_Combo-379-121.html

Thanks


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

fastdubonbbs said:


> My question is if anyone has done this and if so if i should get the domes and skirts coated or not. Also, what about going with the .5mm or 1mm bored over ones? Can i do that to get rid of the FSI oil consumption problem?
> 
> http://www.ctsturbo.com/cart/products/2_0T_FSI_JE_Piston_Rod_Combo-379-121.html
> 
> Thanks


how much power are you looking for?

my pistons domes are coated by swaintech....seens to keep hot spots down. Unless you do a bunch of tuning and timing/boost advances, there will be no gains from the coating.

Skirt coats don't bother....especially for 100 bucks

i'd stick with stock bore, why spend extra $ on a bore over....just run more timing or boost

Now these suggestions are for someone running a mild BT setup...if you're shooting for the sky, expect to throw all your money at it....but the majority of us here stay under 600bhp, which in today's terms is mild.


----------



## fastdubonbbs (Jul 10, 2011)

well...i'm running a K04 right now with water/meth in the process of getting installed. i was just wondering if the .5 over and 9.5:1 pistons will first of all work without moding the block and second will the K04 work fine with lower compression or is it a waste of money? BT is planned for winter/spring.


----------

